# Killer Peach Cobbler



## brewfish (Aug 12, 2008)

This recipe is as easy as they come and AFAIC makes some of the best cobbler ever. 

Preheat oven to 350F
Put 1 stick real butter in a 8x8 glass dish and place into preheated oven until butter is melted.

1 cup sugar 
¾ cup self rising flour <----mix everything together in a bowl
¾ cup milk 

Once the butter is melted take the pan out of the oven and pour in the mixture of sugar, flour & milk and but don’t stir it. Take a 28oz can of peaches and place them into the dish evenly then top off everything with the remaining juice from the can and again don’t stir!

Bake for 35-45 min till top is golden brown and serve with a couple of scoops of vanilla ice cream.


----------



## Jim (Aug 13, 2008)

No more of these recipes please. I can feel my rear end growing.

This one seems really simple. I'm going to try it.


----------



## brewfish (Aug 13, 2008)

Sorry man, I just couldn't help myself since I chose this over b-day cake. I would say I ate some last night but I think gorged might be a more appropriate term. :lol:


----------



## FishingBuds (Aug 13, 2008)

GOT THAT ONE IN MY BOOK, thanks brewfish


----------



## cajuncook1 (May 20, 2015)

Hey guys, decided to give this recipe a try. I followed the recipe exactly and I know my way around a kitchen.

Well, it did not come out like expected. I had to cook the cobbler at 350 degrees for *1hr and 45min* and the middle did not look cooked. I stopped because the some of the peaches and edges were starting to burn.

Sorry, this did not turn out well for me, but think it may been better to leave out the excess peach syrup in the can. The recipe called to add it all. I think it made it too mushy and wet.


Edit: I tried it after it cooled off and it tasted and had the texture of a peach bread pudding. So, it did have a pretty good taste as a peach bread pudding. =D> I like bread puddings!!!


----------



## Johnny (May 20, 2015)

Cajun, I make mine exactly like yours.
Draining the juice off makes it more thicker, IMO,
I prefer the sliced peaches . and cooked until extra crispy on the edges.
I never timed it, but I know it is way over an hour. I judge by the crispy, not the time.

Thanks BrewFish for reviving an old favorite of mine !! will make some this weekend.
you can also use this same recipe with blackberries, blueberries, apples, etc etc etc.


----------



## Insanity (May 21, 2015)

cajuncook1 said:


> Hey guys, decided to give this recipe a try. I followed the recipe exactly and I know my way around a kitchen.
> 
> Well, it did not come out like expected. I had to cook the cobbler at 350 degrees for *1hr and 45min* and the middle did not look cooked. I stopped because the some of the peaches and edges were starting to burn.
> 
> Sorry, this did not turn out well for me, but think it may been better to leave out the excess peach syrup in the can. The recipe called to add it all. I think it made it too mushy and wet.



I've made this before. You sure you used self rising flour. Some if not all. I can't remember. But the flour mixture should have floated to the top. As it cooked.


----------



## cajuncook1 (May 22, 2015)

Ya know, I might put the peaches first next time and pour the batter mix over it. That way the batter can cook properly.

The flour I used was all purpose gluten free flour mix call Cup 4 Cup. My son is allergic to gluten so I have to experiment some.

Still my peach bread pudding/cobbler tasted pretty good. :LOL2:


----------



## JMichael (Jun 8, 2015)

I had seen this recipe some time ago and copied it into my recipes but had yet to try it. After seeing the problems that some were having, I decided it was time to give it a try and either file it away for repeated use or trash the recipe. Here are my results. 

This is with all the ingredients in the pan per instructions and going into the oven.




This is what it looked like after 35 minutes.




After 45 minutes it still wasn't as browned as I would prefer so I put it under the broiler for about 2 minutes. It got a bit darker than I'd prefer in the center. oops 




Bottom line is that it was delicious and I even went back for seconds last night. This recipe will definitely go into the keepers file. I'm already planning to try out some other fillings like apple and blackberry. Thanks for posting this recipe, I love it.


----------



## Johnny (Jun 8, 2015)

using Brew's basic recipe, I used 4 cans of peaches, one cup of sifted flour,
one cup of sugar, stick and a half of salted butter. Enough milk to make the batter.
Put half the melted butter in a 9x12 pan then the DRAINED peaches
then poured batter over the peaches and sort of swished the mix around a little.
then, pour the rest of the butter over the top and bake for an hour and a half
on the middle rack at 350*.... turning the pan every 30 minutes to ensure even cooking.
after the first hour, check to ensure it is not going to burn.
a 9x12 pan lasts me about 3 days.


----------



## ChrisBoat (Jun 9, 2015)

I made this per the original recipe last night and it turned out great. Tasty and cooked well. Thanks for the recipe.


----------

